# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  [guitare] Accorder une 12 cordes

## GregPeck

Bonjour  tous,
Ja vais rcuprer une vieille folk 12 cordes et je me suis renseign pour l'accordage.
Ce que j'ai vu c'est que les 4 premires doivent tre  l'octave et les deux dernires  l'unisson.

Mais j'ai vu aussi sur un site que certaines guitares 12 cordes taient prvues pour que toutes les cordes soient  l'unisson. Donc, comme j'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec le manche dans les bras en accordant trop fort, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un sait comment je peux faire pour savoir ?

Je n'ai pas encore la marque et je ne connais pas la dernire personne qui jouait sur cette guitare...

Merci !

----------


## johweb

Des infos ici :
http://www.guitariste.com/forums/gui...des,59153.html
(faut passer les premiers messages, les infos sont plus bas dans le thread... ^^

----------


## GregPeck

Rapide !!  ::lol::  
Mais, je l'ai vu celui l et sur le dernier post, on trouve ce lien: 
http://www.guitartips.addr.com/12_st...tar_tuner.html

o il est crit:
_Be careful, not all 12 string guitars (especially old ones) are designed to be tuned up to this pitch._

Et c'est a qui m'inquite  ::?:

----------


## al1_24

La "hauteur" d'une corde dpend aussi de son diamtre.
Il y a donc de fortes chances pour que les cordes qui doivent tre accordes  l'unisson soient de mme diamtre... et de diamtres diffrents si elles doivent tre accordes  l'octave.

----------


## GregPeck

Exact, je te confirme ce point.
Seulement a ne rsoud pas mon problme car la guitare actuellement n'a plus de cordes dessus, donc je ne peux pas trop comparer !

----------


## shadowmoon

vu qu'il n'y a plus de cordes sur ta folk,  toi de choisir. Tu peux acheter un set de cordes "traditionnel" (melange unisson / octave) ou alors un "full" (tout unisson). Selon si tu est gaucher ou droitier, fais aussi attention au sens dans lequel tu mets les cordes.

De plus, il n'y a aucun risque que tu casse ta guitare en l'accordant, par contre si tu tends trop une corde, elle peut casser (comme celle d'un arc trop tendue) et avoir un mouvement de fouet.

----------


## GregPeck

> vu qu'il n'y a plus de cordes sur ta folk,  toi de choisir..


Justement, c'est bien le problme. Apparement les renforts de la guitares sont fait pour tel ou tel type.
Si la tirant est beaucoup plus fort parce que je regle 4 cordes un octave trop haut, et que la guitare est prvu pour etre  l'unisson, ca me fait peur.

Par contre, je ne risque pas de casser les cordes parce que j'ai achet sans savoir un jeux de cordes qui s'accordent  l'octave; donc elles sont prvues pour a.




> De plus, il n'y a aucun risque que tu casse ta guitare en l'accordant


Si sur ma 6 cordes actuels, je prend 4 cordes et que je les met un octave plus haut, la manche va bien travailler beaucoup plus qu'il est prvu. (en imaginant bien sur que les cordes ne cassent pas avant  :;):  ).
C'est ce risque que je ne veux surtout pas prendre avec un belle 12 cordes qui n'est pas  moi !

----------


## Emmanuel Delahaye

> Bonjour  tous,
> Ja vais rcuprer une vieille folk 12 cordes et je me suis renseign pour l'accordage.
> Ce que j'ai vu c'est que les 4 premires doivent tre  l'octave et les deux dernires  l'unisson.
> 
> Mais j'ai vu aussi sur un site que certaines guitares 12 cordes taient prvues pour que toutes les cordes soient  l'unisson. Donc, comme j'ai pas envie de me retrouver avec le manche dans les bras en accordant trop fort, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un sait comment je peux faire pour savoir ?


Le sillet (_nut_) doit comporter 12 fentes. Il est facile de voir, en fonction de la largeur des fentes, si c'tait un montage octave ou unisson. Idem avec les traces sur le chevalet (mais d'une lecture un peu moins vidente que le sillet).

Essaye de faire une bonne photo du sillet.

exemple pour une 12 cordes : 

On voit que c'est un montage 'octave'.

----------


## GregPeck

Bien vu !  ::P:  
Je n'avais pas penser  ca. Ds que j'ai la guitare, si j'ai un doute je post une photo du sillet.

En tout cas merci beaucoup, je pense qu'avec a, ca devrait etre bon.

----------

